# cigarette butt!



## happyvagabonds (May 21, 2012)

my little buckling just ate one of my husbands cigarette butts! i tried to get it from him, but he kept dancing out of reach and by the time i got to him, he had swallowed it!

what's going to happen? how can he process this?

so annoyed with hubby and stupid cigarette smoking friends of his who think our damn yard is an ashtray.


----------



## elevan (May 21, 2012)

One butt isn't likely to cause any harm.  My DH ate them with butter when he was a kid before his mom realized what he'd done...he lived to tell the tale  

Just make your DH clean up and not throw them on the ground any more.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 21, 2012)

Now, I don't know with GOATS but i know for DOGS that if they drink a bit of peroxide, it induces throw up. Could try it, but I don't know what would happen if it doesn't make him hurl..but worse..

I looked it up, and can only find things if a dog eats a cigarrete... So sorry


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 21, 2012)

Just in case one butt is enough, here are some symptons 

Instability

Weakness

Tremors

Hyperactivity

Drooling

Vo miting

Diarrhea

Seizures

Collapse

Inability to breath

Death is also one, but i doubt ONE butt will cause it


----------



## marliah (May 21, 2012)

I use tobacco to deworm my goats and they havent died yet, so I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## marlowmanor (May 21, 2012)

marliah said:
			
		

> I use tobacco to deworm my goats and they havent died yet, so I wouldn't worry about it


I've never heard of deworming with tobacco. Could you give details on that please? Dosage, route (IM, SQ, oral?)? How well does it work for you? How often do you use it? What type/form do you use?


----------



## happyvagabonds (May 21, 2012)

i'll keep an eye on him. it was just the filter... the part with all the toxin....... bleh. 

just wondering how that works for a ruminant... surely he's not going to poop a cigarette filter... 

the other day my doeling found a roofing nail and picked it up. i almost had an aneurysm! i was like "Doughnut! No! No!" then went to grab her and she ran away with it... then dropped it on top of the picnic table.


----------



## marlowmanor (May 21, 2012)

happyvagabonds said:
			
		

> i'll keep an eye on him. it was just the filter... the part with all the toxin....... bleh.
> 
> just wondering how that works for a ruminant... surely he's not going to poop a cigarette filter...
> 
> the other day my doeling found a roofing nail and picked it up. i almost had an aneurysm! i was like "Doughnut! No! No!" then went to grab her and she ran away with it... then dropped it on top of the picnic table.


 They sound just like my 18 month old son! He'll get something he isn't supposed to have and stick it in his mouth then not want me to get it out of his mouth. Or he'll get something and walk off with it. I'll try to call him to me to get it back and he'll go the opposite direction! 

I wouldn't be surprised if he ends up passing the filter in a few days.  Hopefully it will all work out for you.


----------



## elevan (May 21, 2012)

They will actually digest a cigarette but.  When you think about all the things that a goat eats that get digested...tree bark, woody weeds and such you shouldn't worry too much.

Now a roofing nail would freak me out too!


----------



## marliah (May 22, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> marliah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A friend of mine who has been keeping goats for many years told me that's what he uses. He said get the unflavored stuff and he gives 1/3 of a pack of chewing tobacco to each goat til the pack is gone ( so over three days they get a standard small container of chewing tobacco). I mix it with their grain and they eqt it right up. I've read taht many older farmers swear by it, I figured it wasn't going to hurt. I haven't had fecals done so I couldn't tell you our worm load here, but nobody has died so far lol. He said be does it a couple times a year.


----------



## redtailgal (May 22, 2012)

My granny used tobacco as a wormer for her chickens and cattle.  It seemed to work pretty good as a preventative as she never had many problems.

But, she grew her own tobacco to use on them.

the store bought tobaccos is so full of fertilizer and pesticide, it would worry me to use it.  Homegrown....yeah, it's something i would do as a preventative.


----------

